# Why Did My Fry Die



## piranha_nick (Dec 2, 2006)

A week almost ten days ago my p's laid eggs in my 300 so i moved them into a 29 gallon i alreaddy had set-up. I kept the tank at 82.5-84.0 degrees. I used an undergravel filter and an overflow filter. The eggs hatched and were doing well for 5 or say 7 days. All the sudden i woke up this morning and noticed that they are dieing like crazy. I was feeding them a combination of beefheart and daphnia. What did i do wrong. . . i suppose that i need to feed them Baby brine and keep the water changed ,. . . but how do o change the water without sucking up the fry? PLEASE HELP as i have another shot at it and want them to live.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Put a sponge in the end of the python tube. 
Too young for beefheart.
Did you check your water parameters?
84 is a little on the high side.
Bbs works very well, though never tried daphnia.
Don't use anything except a sponge filter until they are a little bigger.


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

did you use the water from the parents tank or top water?

edit: did not see this tread is a month old..


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

barbianj said:


> Put a sponge in the end of the python tube.
> Too young for beefheart.
> Did you check your water parameters?
> 84 is a little on the high side.
> ...


Wize words.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

how often were you changing your water? I change mine 1-2 times a day and feed them 4 times a day. use baby brine works the best. just use a sponge filter next time not an over flow or a undergravel filter. with just the sponge filter you dont have to worry about them getting sucked up the over flow. and you dont have to worry about them falling in the undergravel.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

TheTyeMan said:


> how often were you changing your water? I change mine 1-2 times a day and feed them 4 times a day. use baby brine works the best. just use a sponge filter next time not an over flow or a undergravel filter. with just the sponge filter you dont have to worry about them getting sucked up the over flow. and you dont have to worry about them falling in the undergravel.


as the great fry would say............."Wize words."


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

hell i have no idea but i think everything has already been said


----------

